# Steiner 420



## Ronnr

Hey guys, I have a Steiner 420, serial # B3002. It has about 2040 hrs on the Onan LX790 engine. I've been having a problem lately of the thing shuting off while I'm driving down the road. I have done a full tune up including coil. Sometimes it will fire up just after it stalls out and sometimes it takes a bit for it to come around. Any insight on my problem would be a great help to me. Thanks Ron Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Sounds like crud in the gas tank or the fuel filter.


----------



## Ronnr

I did my best to clean out the tank and changed the filter. There was a lot of rust build up in that filter. This problem that I am having has been going on since I replaced the filter tho. Has me puzzled!


----------

